# New Album by the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2008)

Called 'Spirit of the Glen: Journey'. Set for release 01 Dec 2008. It's a follow up to last years album Spirit of the Glen

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/onthefrontline/3402102/Scottish-pipers-record-album-while-serving-in-Iraq.html



> Scottish pipers record album while serving in Iraq
> Pipers from one of the country’s oldest regiments have recorded songs for their next hit album in 100 degree heat in Iraq where some of them are serving their country.
> 
> By Christopher Hope in Basra
> ...


----------



## tango22a (12 Nov 2008)

Thanks for passing this on!

Cheers,

tango22a

Will pre-order soonest.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Nov 2008)

_The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards’ second album_ ???


What would that make my vintage vinyl disc "Farewell To The Greys" then?
[best recording of Amazing Grace ever]


----------



## tango22a (12 Nov 2008)

Bruce:

I could say that makes it an antique, just like its owner....but I won't! Don't feel bad I have the album on cd and tape and I believe also on 33 1/3 record. I guess that it means we're fans.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Nov 2008)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Bruce:
> 
> I could say that makes it an antique, just like its owner....but I won't! Don't feel bad I have the album on cd and tape and I believe also on 33 1/3 record. I guess that it means we're fans.
> 
> ...



I have it in the basement with a bunch of other 8 tracks :blotto:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Nov 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> What would that make my vintage vinyl disc "Farewell To The Greys" then?
> [best recording of Amazing Grace ever]



While your vinyl copy of  "Farewell To The Greys" may be an antique, it's not drawing big prices on eBay (link to one for sale here).

Though the SCOTS DG rendition of Amazing Grace is great and well renowned, it may not be on that particular LP.  My copy is probably buried somewhere in the basement (I'm also still awaiting the return of 8-track) but the following is the album description from the item on eBay.



> "FAREWELL TO THE GREYS" LP
> 
> RCA Records London INTS 1279 (1971) Camden Series.
> THE PIPES AND DRUMS AND MILITARY BAND OF THE ROYAL SCOTS DRAGOON GUARDS
> ...



Some of their other albums are noted here.
http://www2.army.mod.uk/scotsdg/pipes_and_drums/scots_dg_pipes_and_drum_music.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Nov 2008)

*Drumming and piping from the frontline*
A People In Defence news article. UK MoD, 12 Nov 08
Article link

Currently deployed to Iraq, the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards have produced the first album ever recorded from the frontline of an operational theatre.

The new album, 'Spirit of the Glen: Journey', follows the amazing success of the pipers and drummers of the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards first 'Spirit of the Glen' record which was a huge hit last Christmas, staying at No 1 in the classical charts for 14 weeks, reaching the pop top 20 and outselling acts such as Bon Jovi, 50 Cent and Elton John.

Universal Classics and Jazz, the record company behind Spirit of the Glen, came up with the solution to record the follow up album in Iraq when the Royal Scots' pipers and drummers, who are in fact part-time musicians and full-time soldiers, deployed to Basra for a six-month tour midway through the recording.

Universal Classics and Jazz (UCJ) is also the record label behind Katherine Jenkins, Jamie Cullum and Andrea Bocelli. The success of 'Spirit of the Glen' made the Royal Scots Dragoon Guards one of their best-selling acts of 2007 and, fearful that the new album wouldn't be finished in time for Christmas in an increasingly competitive market and with a multi-million pound insurance policy in place, record bosses overturned an initial ban on producer Jon Cohen and A&R (Artists and Repertoire) manager Tom Lewis from visiting Iraq.

Understanding that the pipers' main priority is to serve their country as soldiers with music taking a secondary place, UCJ took a mobile recording unit out to the British base in Basra.

In stark contrast to the commercial luxuries often associated with the music industry, 'Spirit of the Glen: Journey' was recorded in a tent in one of the hottest and most dangerous countries in the world. As well as the constant threat of rocket attack, the producer worked to prevent his recording gear overheating in the 50 degree heat. One piper even suffered heat stroke while recording.

After recording, the pipers went back to their crucial military jobs. As Commanding Officer Lieutenant Colonel Felix Gedney explained:

    "It's important for them not to forget that they are not a band for me. They're my tank gunner, my lorry driver, my signals operator. I see them very much as soldiers first."

Tom Lewis described how the experience made him appreciate what Service personnel are doing:

    "We didn't appreciate what we'd let ourselves in for until we were flying in total darkness in a helmet and full body armour. I was terrified. I suddenly realised what our armed services do on a daily basis and it was humbling. This is an album people risked their lives to make. You really get a sense of the emotion and dedication within the music."

The new album, 'Spirit of the Glen: Journey', features 'Abide With Me', 'In Flanders Field' and 'Dawning of the Day', all recorded in Basra. In addition, the piper on 'Flowers of the Forest' was recorded at the end of the runway with the hum of Basra audible in the background, over which Jim Naughtie will read the poem 'For The Fallen'. And in a moment that evokes the Oscar-winning score of the film 'Atonement', 'Dear Lord and Father of Mankind' is sung by men from the regiment in Basra.

The album will be available to buy in shops and online sources from 1 December 2008.

Military piping originated in the eighteenth century both as a way of instilling confidence in troops for battle, and for recruiting new soldiers. The Royal Scots Dragoon Guards have served in all the major theatres of war during the past two centuries.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Nov 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> While your vinyl copy of  "Farewell To The Greys" may be an antique, it's not drawing big prices on eBay (link to one for sale here).
> 
> Though the SCOTS DG rendition of Amazing Grace is great and well renowned, it may not be on that particular LP.  My copy is probably buried somewhere in the basement (I'm also still awaiting the return of 8-track) but the following is the album description from the item on eBay.
> 
> ...



I wonder if after it became a hit it was then put on this album because mine has it.


----------

